# Knife handle fix



## Houndsman (May 12, 2020)

Not sure what forum I should post this in so hopefully this isn't in the wrong place and if it is feel free to direct me to the correct place.
Been working on a hidden tank knife and drilled out a slot for the tang and accidentally made the whole too big but the epoxy I use is really strong structural epoxy (gflex) So I'm not too worried about it breaking as this epoxy is held up very well and I don't put my knives through much abuse. The problem is I was shaping the handle on a sander and sanded down far enough that some of the epoxy started to show where I gotten a little sloppy when drilling out the tang slot. 
I've already put in a lot of work for this knife and the wood is exactly what I want so I'm looking to mask my mistakes and make it look aesthetically appealing. Suggestions?


----------



## Houndsman (May 12, 2020)

Here are some pictures to show you what I'm working with


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I googled "hidden tank knife" and I think you meant hidden tang ??

if you have any of the same wood left over, I would drill a hole
exactly as you did for the tang with the hole coming out the side.
use masking tape to keep the epoxy from coming out. sand smooth.
you might get lucky and the clear finish "may" hide the snafu so it is
not so hard on the eyes.
option #2 would be to cut the blade out with the bandsaw, clean it up,
and make another handle.
as often said: lessons are free - you have to pay for experience.

keep us in the loop as to what you do.

*Edit:* and not to be too critical of your craftsmanship, but, the bolster needs a little work anyways.
for some reason, it just doesn't look right.










do you have a plan or drawing that you are working from ?
google: "knife bolster images" and you might find something that suits your project.
all the best !!
John

.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

The handle looks like it's good to need a lot more shaping. So I would start over split the wood along the grain.


----------



## Houndsman (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions! I think I'm going to just live with it and it just won't be a show piece. And the handle and bolster were only rough shaped at that point, I'm still working on it but wanted to get ideas of how to fix it before I went further. And yes, I meant hidden tang, typo


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Fixing things like that on rosewood or other dark woods is simple using sawdust from the same wood mixed with epoxy or CA. The fix would be barely noticeable if at all. Fixing light colored woods that way will always show. Drilling and plugging will show as well.


----------

